# Deer Sausage question????



## justin.hockey (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been thinking this year that iam going to try something a little different that just the same old deer suasage that i have been making for years. i have eaten some with jalopenos and cheese before and really liked that and was wondering if any of you have tryed this and if so could possible share what you did and the recipie. I got some high-temp peper-jack cheese and was going to start with that. even a good recipie with just cheese would be fun to try i just want something good and new. & what kind of jalopenos are usually used like dehydrates of canned?..Iam not asken for a secret family recipe but iam new to this different stuff and would like to give it a try. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## minime (Nov 29, 2005)

Just use whatever your favorite recipe is and add the cheese, make brats or summer, both are good.

Last year I made hickory flavored summer sausage added pepperjack cheese and stuffed that into brat cases. Put it in the smoker and boy was that good.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I just go to the local meat market and they mix up all the seasonings for me. They have a lot of different flavors to choose from.


----------

